# Apocalypto rescored



## KenOC

What a tremendous movie. Here's the waterfall scene.


----------



## blondheim

Am I alone in liking James Horner's approach to this movie?


----------



## JAS

blondheim said:


> Am I alone in liking James Horner's approach to this movie?


I presume that Mel Gibson liked it, so that is at least two of you. (I did not care for the score or the film, but as an unconventional film, it probably needed an unconventional score, which is what it got.)


----------



## blondheim

I find myself unfortunately enjoying a few of Mel Gibson's films.

I wanted something else from Horner in 2006, but years later, I have appreciated how many motivic seeds of further scores were planted there. Avatar being basically that score I expected in 2006. Frog Darts and Jake Enters His Avatar World are practically identical in moments.

Similarly to The Four Feathers, or Sneakers, James Horner clearly really liked Apocalypto, regardless of how we felt, and continued to explore the ideas in it. I respect that.


----------

